# Just picked up a 01'740i Sport



## Jonmartin (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi guys I just picked up a 2001 740i Sport Black / Black and I thought I'd drop some pics on here.I traded in a 2002 525i That I bought 3 weeks ago and got super bored really quick with it so when I saw the 7 I knew I had to have it and traded up right away. The car is very clean imo No dings,dents or deep scrathes. And the interior is excellent no Rips,tears,holes or light sports and all the switches and knobs work like new and the seat functions all work as well.The car has 93,000 miles on the clock and I believe I'm going to hang on to it for a long time. So here she is.




































I'll post more pics later.


----------



## Jonmartin (Jun 1, 2008)




----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Black on black, the most desireable of all the sporty shorties.

jake


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

this is just like my car except mines an IL .. looks sick


----------



## mandrews1119 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice car, enjoy and wear it well.!!


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

why does your 2001 have a small navi sceen, or is it not an '01?


----------



## Jonmartin (Jun 1, 2008)

Seven11 said:


> why does your 2001 have a small navi sceen, or is it not an '01?


Not all 2001MY has the 4x3 nav depends on the build date mine is 4/00 I believe after 9/00 they changed to the Widescreen


----------



## wilk187 (May 22, 2008)

Jonmartin said:


> Not all 2001MY has the 4x3 nav depends on the build date mine is 4/00 I believe after 9/00 they changed to the Widescreen


Correct sir..Mine is 4/00 and came with the 4:3...In the infamous words of Beyonce'..."lemme upgrade ya!" (to the 16:9)


----------



## Jonmartin (Jun 1, 2008)

wilk187 said:


> Correct sir..Mine is 4/00 and came with the 4:3...In the infamous words of Beyonce'..."lemme upgrade ya!" (to the 16:9)


I'm getting a full system very soon.


----------



## swing0r (Jun 1, 2008)

gangster! i would get some new wheels before the system however =P


----------



## 745ByMySide (Jan 29, 2008)

How much??


----------



## irija (Jan 5, 2004)

*Clean*

Nice looking 7 you got. How much did you purchase it and is there any after market warranty that one can purchase when going about buying a car that is about 7 years old? I'm looking at buying one maybe this Saturday. Was it only the Sport 7s that came with the 5 spoke slits?


----------



## Jonmartin (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks I bought it for about $15.5 as is NO warranty. But it was serviced under the BMW 100k miles Warranty which I was able to get full records for. I Just put some 19" Maya STM wheels on it with Black face /Polished lip and I'm thinking about selling it. Not sure depends if the right price comes along I think the price I got it for was decent considering Blue book is over $20k and I just added some wheels like I said that was another $2.5k so If I got $16-16.5 I might part with it ONLY reason being I only have two spots to park and I'm sorta thinking about getting a P-car soon. But if I can't get what I want for it (And I'm not actively trying) then I'll have to figure something else out.


----------



## irija (Jan 5, 2004)

Post some pics of the new wheels! So BMW was able to supply you with full records? I was looking at the full retail pricing of the '01 E38 on KBB and they say that it is definitely high, but I haven't really seen the dealership actually ask for that much. They are usually around the Private Party pricing.


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

crewdog843 said:


> Black on black, the most desireable of all the sporty shorties.
> 
> jake


Behind Anthracite on grey and Imola on black of course


----------

